# Using Powdered Milk



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We want to buy some powdered milk for long term storage and some for use within 6 to 12 months. We see several types of powdered milk and it gets a little confusing which makes the best drinklable milk. We need powdered milk that the grandchildren will drink and enjoy. Years ago when our three boys, now men, were growing up we kept Carnation Powdered milk on hand in case we ran out of fresh milk. That was a long time ago.

Please share your thoughts about using powdered milk as a drink and also for cooking and baking. Please give us sites where we can buy it. 
Thanks, Mr. & Mrs.:angel: NJ Rich


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

I use powdered milk all the time!! I get it at Aldi's $6.99 for a 20 quart box. I've noticed that brands of milk have "use by" dates.

I gradually transitioned my kids to powdered milk. They were drink it for about a week before I was dumb and let them see me make it. My 2nd oldest about gave up milk after that!! But he's back around and says he likes it better. 

I've found that if I can make it the night before and let it perc in the fridge overnight it tastes better. 

As for cooking.....I use it like regular milk and don't have any problems.


----------



## Franzia (Jul 13, 2004)

I raised my kids on powdered milk and it DOES taste better made the night before and kept very cold. I did the half pwdr. half whole for a bit and eased them into it. Now, I use powdered milk in almost all recipes...especially breads and cakes and it works just as good as whole milk. 

My huge box from Sam's Club says 'Best by and a date' The FDA requires that an expiration date of some sort be on packaged foods. It's dehydrated milk - there's plenty of us who've kept dried apricots, apples, etc. preserved by dehydration for years. Think of all the 'innocents' out there that toss perfectly good food because it's past a use by or best if used by date! I'll come get the stuff! 

I just used up and had to replace my powdered milk that sat unused in a gallon jar that I stored it in for a good 5 years if not more - same with 'instant' potatoes - they're dried. Same goes for beans, split peas, popcorn, etc. IMO, If I don't see bugs or mold, etc - I eat it. My neighbor tosses dairy products if it's at it's sell by date! I asked him if we were supposed to come home from the store and eat up everything that night! Dairy, especially, will tell you when it's bad. I'm sure we've all recognized a rotten egg without having a date stamped on it. I've found out from investigations on the news that they'll switch an older egg or two into a fresh egg carton to stretch them out (hide the fact they're old - pass their losses on to us) in some supermarkets. Eggs will stay a good month (I've kept them 2 months or more real cold) kept at a consistent normal refrigerater temperature, after the sell by date - milk - 2 weeks. Yogurt, buttermilk, cottage cheese, etc. that have been cultured last way way longer than what's suggested by the FDA. Our instincts tell us if we listen to it. If in doubt toss it but question yourself as to why you doubt. 

Oooops! I sorta got side tracked onto whole 'nother topic - sorry!

Franzia


----------



## Bitsy-Bet (Feb 28, 2006)

I buy powdered milk in the 20 qt boxes and wrap them in heavy plastic bags and store in the freezer for a couple of years. I always put a new box in the bottom of the freezer stack and have never had bad tasting milk or funny looking stuff. When my goat was drying up, I would mix her milk with equal amount of powdered milk to make it go farther. I have a recipe for mixing powdered milk with a powdered creamer for a richer milk but haven't tried it. It was in the "Home Ecomomy News"


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

If ya want really good milk from powder mix it with boiling water !


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We appreciate the responses we received. But we see about 65 people who "looked at the thread". Do any of you have anything to add? We know there is a lot of info out there and we want to know what you think. 

Thanks all. Mr  & Mrs :angel: NJ Rich


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

My family and I don't really like to drink powdered milk! I do use it to cook with but it never tastes as good to me as fresh! I thought you might want to see this page: http://waltonfeed.com/infomilk.html it helps explain the difference between instant and regular dry milk.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

I also buy powdered milk at Aldi's. It is the cheapest source I have seen in terms of the regular grocery store. I would think you could find it cheaper online. As to taste, I don't like the taste of powdered milk to drink, but I haven't tried it in the refrigerator overnight. I use it all of the time for cooking, baking, making gravies, etc.. Instead of mixing the milk and then adding it to whatever I am cooking. I throw the powdered milk in and then add the water on top of it in the mixing bowl. I have a good pancake/waffle mix that takes powdered milk if anyone is interested. I think it is supposed to be somewhat like bisquick, though I am not sure.


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I would like it please, if it's not too much trouble! I have one but don't like it much and it doesn't use powdered. Ready for a new recipe!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

*Our main purpose is stocking for emegencies when fresh milk may not be available and electric may be off.* 

If the electric is off we would mix the milk and use in right away. Long term storage is probably the most important factor. Your recipes and your thoughts about which type of powdered milk is best is of great interest to us. 

Our house is where our sons and families come in an emergency or when large storms are expected. We have the ability to heat and cook without electric power. One sons home has electric heat. They came here when a large snow storm was predicted. We are a sheltered place in a storm.

Thank you to everyone who shared your ideas with us. :cowboy: 
Mr. & Mrs.:angel: NJ Rich


----------



## Barb (May 14, 2002)

I keep a large supply of powdered milk on hand. I use it for all cooking needs. DH is the only one who drinks milk and he can tell if it is powdered - even if I mix it. I buy Carnation at Sam's and can't vouch for the taste to drink plain as I don't care for milk just to drink. I remember someone said Morning Moos (I think that's it) is the best tasting. Why not keep some chocolate syrup or malted powder on hand to flavor the milk with as you are only going to use it in an emergency type situation and not be drinking it every day. For cooking - you won't know the difference other than thinner if you are used to using whole milk.

People looking at threads and not answering are sometimes just trying to learn something like you are.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Lindafisk said:


> I would like it please, if it's not too much trouble! I have one but don't like it much and it doesn't use powdered. Ready for a new recipe!



I have one from an old Tightwad Gazette: Homeade biscuit baking mix
10 c. flour
1/3 c baking powder
1 Tab. salt
1 1/3 c powd. milk
2 c shortning ( I prefer to wait on this step and use butter when I make up the actual recipe)

Mix all together and place in a sealed container. It will keep for 1-6 months at room temp. during cool, dry weather. Otherwise refrigerate (Another reason I don't use the shortning) Use this as you would Bisquick.
pancakes: 2 cups mix, 1 c. water and 2 eggs
dumplings: 2 c. mix, 2/3 c water
waffles: 2 c. mix, 2 T. oil, 1 egg, 1 1/3 c water


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with you Barb. I look at all kinds of things to see what I can learn. I also think some people don't post because they don't think their idea is important. Most everyones idea is important. Most of us have said at one time or another, " Why didn't I think of that"?

Yes I look at many threads but don't reply if the answer has been already asked. But sometimes there are so many posters I can't read them all. I also may not have anything to add and want to learn myself. I am as guilty as anyone for looking and not posting. Thanks Barb  

Thanks for the recipe Ann Mary.


----------



## lacy (Apr 15, 2006)

My mom used to add a teaspoon of vanilla to a gallon of powdered milk. Just made it taste better.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We found there is a lot of difference in taste between all the powdered milk brands -- and of course, the ones we liked the best are no longer available! They were Safeway's house brand and a local warehouse's store brand. Otherwise, I just get what's least expensive and use it in cooking and we are drinking fresh skim milk (although the kids give me a hard time 'cause when they were growing up, it was powdered milk all the way!).


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Lindafisk said:


> I would like it please, if it's not too much trouble! I have one but don't like it much and it doesn't use powdered. Ready for a new recipe!


I'm sorry, I don't mean to derail the thread, but thought this would make good use of the powdered milk. I use this all of the time for waffles and pancakes. You are also supposed to be able to use it for dumplings, biscuits, muffins. I assume it is similar to a bisquick type thing (I am not sure, I have never bought Bisquick). It is from the book Cheap Eating, How to Feed Your Family Well and Spend Less.

All-purpose Baking Mix

The amount in this mix is for about 5 batches of use.

10 cups sifted flour
3 1/3 cups powdered milk
5 Tblsp. baking powder
2 1/2 tsp. salt

Combine well and store in a covered container.

For Pancakes-Combine 2 1/4 cups baking mix with a mixture of 1 egg, 1 1/2 cups water, and 2 Tblsp. of vegetable oil. Stir until moistened. Your batter should be lumpy. (You know how to take it from there.)

For Dumplings-Combine 2 cups baking mix with 1 cup water (and spices or shredded cheese). Stir until mixed. Drop by spoonfuls into simmering soup or gravy. Cover and cook (without peeking) for 20 minutes.

For Biscuits-Combine 2 1/4 cups baking mix with 1/4 cup shortening and 2/3 cup water. Mix lightly until dough forms a ball. Turn onto a lightly floured surface. Knead 10 or 12 strokes. Roll dough about 1/2 inch thick. Cut with a 2 inch cutter or juice glass. Bake on an ungreased baking sheet at 450 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes. For drop sheet biscuits, use 1 cup water and drop by Tblsp. onto baking sheet.

For Muffins-Combine 2 1/4 cups baking mix with 1/4 cup of sugar. Combine 1 egg, and 3/4 cup water, with 1/3 cup vegetable oil. Add to dry ingredients. You may also add raisins, nuts, cinnamon, chopped fruit (or even veggies such as carrots or squash) for variety. Mix only enough to moisten flour, even if the batter is lumpy. Use greased or nonstick muffin pans and fill 2/3 full. Or fill the cup only half-way, add jelly, and top with more batter. Bake at 400 degrees for 25 minutes.

I have only used this for waffles and pancakes. I keep it in the pantry all of the time, it sure makes breakfast go quicker!


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the recipes! I will try them and pass them on to friends. :happy:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Rich,
I get the idea you want to know how to store the powdered milk for best taste and longevity. First of all, get powdered nonfat milk. The fats in the powdered whole milk will go rancid and give it an "off" flavor over time. Instant will mix easier, otherwise no advantage over non-instant. For the longest storage, get a Food Saver with the canning jar attachment. Fill jar with powdered milk. Cut a circle of clean coffee filter the same size as the jar and place over the milk. Seal as directed for your food saver. The coffee filter keeps the powder from getting sucked up into the food saver. Then put the jars into the freezer for at least 3 weeks. This will kill any insects or insect eggs that may have gotten in the box. Store in a cool dry dark place. It will keep for years!
For shorter term storage, put it in Ziplock freezer bags in the freezer or fridge. Or any jar with an airtight lid in the freezer or fridge. If you have a big enough Ziplock, you can zip it up box and all. For the supply you are using right now, a jar with airtight lid on the pantry shelf will do. Just don't store it in the box it came in unless you are going to use it all in week or so. And always check expiration dates. Sometimes the stores have it sitting on the shelf or in the warehouse forever.....
I agree with the mixing tips....I use hot water and a blender, then put in the fridge at least overnight. I also mix it a little richer than the directions say. An extra tablespoon of powder per gallon of milk made. I usually use Carnation, but have also used the Kroger store brand. Some of the bulk food and natural food places have it in bulk also.
Whew, this is turning into a long post! Hope this helps!


----------



## Northumberland (Sep 17, 2005)

Maybe I didn't have the non-fat powdered milk but the milk I stored I had to toss. You could taste it when it was used in baking and it smelled gross. I do have the jar sealer so will try that with non-fat milk - thanks for the information.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

All of my sausage recipes call for powdered milk.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Long time ago I seen this powered milk that was awesome. I want to think it was a brand that tryed to start off an not enough buyers so they quit making it I think? Has anybody heard of the milk? I think it came in a small box. Sure would buy it again if I could find it.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I usually buy the big boxes at Sam's and keep them in my freezer. I did buy some small cans of a brand called Nido at Save a Lot but I haven't tried them yet. I've heard it is better to use warm water to mix up milk and then chill it overnight. The www.hillbillyhousewife.com has a lot of info on powdered milk.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Along with all my other bulk products I get my powdered milk in 50# bags, hormone & gunk free, for $108 a bag. I go through 1/2 gallon a day by myself and when the grands are around it's 1-2 gallons. A bag lasts me a year. It's the non-instant kind but they sell these awesome 2 quart pitchers with a special plunger that mixes it right up.
The grandkids from down south who come to visit at first couldn't figure out why I never ran out of milk but never went to the store either. It's that good.
This outfit in Oregon has a minimum for free delivery all the way to Colorado I think. It's never hard for me to meet the minimum tho, it's my primary source of supplies and I order a couple times a year for free delivery to the barge in Seattle which brings it up here.
Well, sorry OP, I just realized you're in New Jersey but if you're looking for bulk you can store I bet you can google and find something similar.

http://www.azurestandard.com/index.php


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

My family doesn't drink store milk so I buy powdered, and I have done so for years. I use it is anything and everything that calls for milk. However, the price has skyrocketed!! Two years ago it was the same prica as now, but the box was more than half as large! And that's at Aldi! I store it in the box I get it in, in a large ziplock in a large tub in my storage area...when I stock it, which I'm not at present. 

Does anyone know where I may find a better price than Aldi has at present?


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think my wife uses powered milk for mashed taters at times but not 100 percent sure have to ask.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I buy two types of powdered milk - Organic Valley Nonfat Dried Milk and Nido Dried Whole Milk. Once I open the Nido, it goes into the freezer in a glass storage jar whereas the Organic Valley stays on the shelf in its original zip-tite bag.

When a baking recipe calls for milk, I always use powdered. I use it in my homemade yogurt (made with fresh milk) and when making my homemade 'Cream of Anything' soup base. 

Both products have excellent taste when mixed the day before and refrigerated. I have found that mixing a bit of both products into one finished product yields the best taste.

If you're transitioning from fresh to dried, I would suggest mixing a little of your powdered milk into your fresh milk and increasing the amount of dry a little bit each week.

RVcook


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

RVcook said:


> I buy two types of powdered milk - Organic Valley Nonfat Dried Milk and Nido Dried Whole Milk. Once I open the Nido, it goes into the freezer in a glass storage jar whereas the Organic Valley stays on the shelf in its original zip-tite bag.
> 
> When a baking recipe calls for milk, I always use powdered. I use it in my homemade yogurt (made with fresh milk) and when making my homemade 'Cream of Anything' soup base.
> 
> ...



I would love your cream of anything recipe. I've started in on recipes many times only to realize I didn't have the needed cream soup.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

House faerie said:


> My family doesn't drink store milk so I buy powdered, and I have done so for years. I use it is anything and everything that calls for milk. However, the price has skyrocketed!! Two years ago it was the same prica as now, but the box was more than half as large! And that's at Aldi! I store it in the box I get it in, in a large ziplock in a large tub in my storage area...when I stock it, which I'm not at present.
> 
> Does anyone know where I may find a better price than Aldi has at present?


Do you have Winco's? If so, they have a wonderful bulk food section which is where I buy my powdered milk. I think the price has recently made a jump, though. I haven't bought it for awhile so I can't tell you the cost.

I'm down to one kid at home and he isn't much of a milk drinker (and neither am I). I got tired of throwing milk out - it didn't seem to matter if I bought it in gallon, half-gallon, or quarts - so I quit buying it. Now, I will mix up small amounts for use on cereal or oatmeal the night before and it tastes just fine (I imagine you could also mix it up and put it in the freezer for a little while if you need it sooner).

I use it in all my cooking.

It has worked out great for us.


----------

